# Bourne vs Bond vs Hunt vs McClane



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 7, 2007)

This ain't no, which movie franchise is best, I was wondering if these 4 got into a battle royal, who would come out on top. My vote would go to 



Jason Bourne. 

here's my reasoning, Jason Bourne is batman, captain america and macguyver all wrapped up into 1 serious gangster.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I forgot what movie McClane is from.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 9, 2007)

die hard series.


----------



## Bobby Milk (Aug 9, 2007)

Bourne would murk all them.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Yep Bourne pretty much takes this then.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 9, 2007)

If Bond is Connery, then color the other guys fucked.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, what's the situation?  Are they on opposite corners of the world and being assigned to find and kill each of the other three?  Are they each given a pistol and then locked inside a building together?  Are they in an arena?

The larger the scale, the more likely Bourne wins.  The smaller it is the greater the odds become in favor of McClane.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2007)

lol @ the inclusion of Hunt.  Just wanted to make it a 4-way that badly huh?  Hunt would die in an embarrassing manner.  Bond and Bourne are at too high of a level for McClane.  He couldn't beat them in a gun fight or a hand to hand encounter.  Bourne vs. Desh in the movie explains how this would end.  Bourne has too many skills for Bond.  Bond talks too much.  If he does well...he'd make a wisecrack, and that would give Bourne the opening that he needs.

Bourne wins.


----------



## Dark Serge (Aug 9, 2007)

Tom Cruise is a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------

